# 3cl with or without crema



## DariBer (Sep 29, 2012)

I read that a singel espresso should be 3cl. Is that with or without the crema?

my crema is realy "fluffy"


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Measuring espresso by volume isn't very reliable as there will be varying amounts of crema. This is why most people will measure by weight. I usually aim for 31g of espresso from 18g of ground coffee.


----------

